# Headlight fuses



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Where are located the headlight fuses? In the inside fuse box or in fuse box located in the engine bay?
My highbeams are not working and I to check the fuses
TIA


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*More problems...*

...The left headlight (low beam)is out....I checked the connector (socket) and is melted....I bought the projectors headlights used .
The guy told me that he changed the bulbs but he nver said the the bulbs were more than 55 watts....right now where can I pick up a socket for the projectors?
TIA


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> Where are located the headlight fuses? In the inside fuse box or in fuse box located in the engine bay?
> My highbeams are not working and I to check the fuses
> TIA



..fuse box for the HeadLights are in the engine bay..next to the battery..

Are your bulbs H1 & H3's???


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Fuses are ok...right side is working perfect low and high beams....left side dead... and right now the high beam light in the dash is on all the time


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

"High Beam Light Always On"... ..yea, I've had this problem when a bulb burnt out.. ..I think it turns On, signaling that a light is out..


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Update*

Everything is working perfect now low and high beams...passenger and driver side
the only problem is high beam light still on


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*One more question...*

......H1(bulb) is high or low ?
TIA


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

h1's high h3's low


----------

